# Mathews selling through Landcaster? Hope I heard wrong



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I heard this yesterday, and hope it is just a rumor, for all the Mathews dealers sakes. Mathews has long been a dealer only item, not a mail order bow. I hope this was just a prank


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

tried to delete one of these , sorry for the double


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

I received an email from Lancaster showing Mathews target bows. They also sell Hoyt. It may be like the Hoyt products, which are shown on the website but only available for purchase at the physical location.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Martian said:


> I heard this yesterday, and hope it is just a rumor, for all the Mathews dealers sakes. Mathews has long been a dealer only item, not a mail order bow. I hope this was just a prank


First I've heard of this, but would expose them for who they are and what they're about. I hate their mato...guessing they're finally willing to accept the fact that they've been caught, and passsed quite a while ago! They make great bows don't get me wrong, but flooding the market with ridiculous marketing schemes and celebrity backing can only carry you for so long. I think the average archer is a lot more educated than 10-15 years ago when Mathews was the only game in town. 

As for the dealers, I doubt Frank at AUI will feel the effects of this (if it's true) and doubt he'd care. His customers are loyal, and Lancaster isn't going to do $h!t for you after your purchase. I stopped shooting Mathews 6 years ago but still won't hesitate to get guidance from him in a jam. He's forgotten more about turning bows than most will ever know. I think most will still buy from a dealer and pay a little more.

Starting to feel like a rant (apologies) but buying bows on the internet is nothing new. Put your time in and you'll find some d-bag selling for just over cost and screwing dealers everywhere. There's guys selling out of their garage and they'll show up as a dealer!!! I don't forsee a resolution orher than the fact that pro shops will always serve a purpose when maintenance is needed. 

K, I'm done now...


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I work at an archery shop, and every year, somebody goes to Dunhams, or bass pro, or Gander, or any box store, drop a lot of $$, then want to come to the pro shop, have a guy spend a bunch of time w/ him, for set up, and questions and complain about $50, and the dealer is out the $$$ on the purchase


----------



## Backwoods17 (Oct 28, 2012)

This is the first I have heard of the Mathews brand going to the Internet, although after talking to some people in the business over the last few weeks I did hear that Mathews Mission line will most likely soon be a distributor/box store brand bow line. Maybe this is what they meant? Who knows!?


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I went to their website shortly after the OP. It says to contact a dealer.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Martian said:


> I work at an archery shop, and every year, somebody goes to Dunhams, or bass pro, or Gander, or any box store, drop a lot of $$, then want to come to the pro shop, have a guy spend a bunch of time w/ him, for set up, and questions and complain about $50, and the dealer is out the $$$ on the purchase


I see you're from Davison, do you work at Browns?


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

no , I work at spot shooter in Holly


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Martian said:


> no , I work at spot shooter in Holly


Oh no kiddin I go in there quite a bit for bait. You could have sold my FIL his Hoyt lol


----------

